# Taurus PT 25 breakdown mistake. Need help.



## Slinger (Sep 23, 2018)

I went to disassemble my pt 25 and accidentally moved the slide back instead of up and forward. Now it is behind the hammer and I can't figure out how to get it back into place. Any suggestion would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

You should be able to just press the hammer down and pull up on the slide. I have a PT 22, it's a pretty simple design.


----------



## Slinger (Sep 23, 2018)

Hammer doesn’t lower enough to clear the firing pin section of the slide , which is now behind the hammer instead of in front.


----------



## Slinger (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks. It worked . I had to put the clip in to get the hammer to fully drop. Thanks again


----------

